# roller guides



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

I've got 5 trolling rods that I really like, the problem is the guides aren't big enough to reel a bimini through. Does anyone have an idea of who could replace the guides and approximately how much it would be per guide? Or would I be better off just buying new rods? thanks for the input


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

CallRon at rodnreeldepot.com, ph850-458-0428. He should be able to help you. He does great work, and is very reasonable.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm guessing that it wouldbe cheaper to sell your rods & buy new/used rods w/'wind-on' or 'big-foot'roller guides...


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

i use aftco bigfoot guides

sure wish they still made em in case hardened stainless


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What class of trolling rods are they? 30, 50, etc.


----------

